# Quick Weekend Project - Rod Rack



## G McC (May 16, 2018)

I like the Nautilus wall art


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

Nice. I was just telling the wife that I need to build a rod rack.


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

Awesome. Definitely doing this


----------



## Pierson (Mar 16, 2016)

Whoa, I see a HUGE problem with that rod rack.

You forgot to buy 2 more set ups!


----------



## lsunoe (Dec 5, 2016)

Pierson said:


> Whoa, I see a HUGE problem with that rod rack.
> 
> You forgot to buy 2 more set ups!


I would be lying if I said that wasn't why I made it a 6 rod holder


----------



## lsunoe (Dec 5, 2016)

Str8-Six said:


> Awesome. Definitely doing this


Not sure if this helps or not but here’s the dimensions I was using. The 3” gap for the curve isn’t exactly how it came out when I did it but all the other dimensions are correct.


----------



## R-Dub (May 15, 2018)

Nice! The Fly rod collection always makes for fine art! I made a rod rack a few years back when ALL I thought I needed was 3 rigs. It has now evolved into this vertical and horizontal Frankenstein Erector set with the new additions. Do I NEED more? Probably not. Do I want more? We all know the answer to that! Keep those plans around. You may need them. Lol!


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

Nice work. I recently built one as well, using 1x4, Cooper tubing, and vinyl tubing that was sleeved over the Cooper pegs to keep it from oxidizing/protecting the grips.

I also did a fake splatter patina on the pegs using miracle grow and a heat gun.

My wife is pretty happy there aren’t rods laying on the mantle anymore. Could have fit a few more rods on there but that’s the spacing the wife desired to I decided that compromise was fine for me.


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

I grew keeping fly rods stored in their tubes. You guy have any trouble w them taking a “set” while on display ? Built some gun racks w 10 ga spent shell sleeved over dowel for show as hook. 
Great job !


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

The weight is well supported for graphite rods. Some softer action fiberglass and bamboo rods I would be hesitant on doing this with.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Superb!!


----------



## AgAngler2370 (May 5, 2017)

lsunoe said:


> Finally got around to making a wall rod rack this weekend. Made it using 2 sections of common board. Very simple to do and took less than 2 hours. Cut the grooves using the bottom 1/3rd of a 3 inch hole saw. Made each curve the exact same and was very quick to do it this way.
> 
> View attachment 38206


Also been looking at doing something like this out of black walnut. Did you use a mortise/tenon joint or just screws from the back side to secure the holders?


----------



## lsunoe (Dec 5, 2016)

AgAngler2370 said:


> Also been looking at doing something like this out of black walnut. Did you use a mortise/tenon joint or just screws from the back side to secure the holders?


I just used gorilla glue and wood screws from the back. They're not going anywhere.


----------

